
Cyber attack on UK parliament - jimnotgym
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2017/jun/24/cyber-attack-parliament-email-access
======
jimnotgym
Could it be related to this story in The Register
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/23/russian_hackers_tra...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/23/russian_hackers_trade_login_credentials/)

Would be interested in any more details

------
jimnotgym
More here
[https://twitter.com/NCA_UK/status/878637980101087232](https://twitter.com/NCA_UK/status/878637980101087232)

